# Oil Submersion



## 98uk

Remember to take the fans off. The increased resistance causes the motors to burn out.


----------



## runeazn

i would like to see pics.

and yeah baby oil will be fine, except if they done strange things with it.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Remember to take the fans off. The increased resistance causes the motors to burn out.


Alex, I just want to say "Guys, you don't get it, I really do have super powers, I CAN'T DIE!"

BTW, thanks for the advice on the fans!


----------



## 98uk

I don't remember Kenny ever dying?


----------



## Drogue

Hmmm... It seems like the hardest part will be sealing the CPU base and above the CPU at the base of the heatsink. Making the CPU itself and the pins impermeable to the liquid, if I read it correctly?

Seems like an exciting project and I'm the type that would just go ahead and throw my sig rig into something like this.

And the article mentioned something about the aggressiveness of the oil. That motor oil would have been better suited than cooking oil. Baby oil sounds like it should be fine. It's just mineral oil, right?

And what of an oil flow? You have to keep the oil circulating in this right?

I'll be watching your progress. Should be fun.


----------



## Fooxz

the way toms did it seems silly, maybe better for a temp. test, but wouldnt you rather have the I/O panel at the top, so you wouldnt have to worry (as much) about leaks? I have seen fish tanks that have been used for this, and it seems like a much better idea; 5 sided box, top "open" for power cables/data cables, and I/O. Rather than just submerge the whole darn thing in oil.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fooxz*


the way toms did it seems silly, maybe better for a temp. test, but wouldnt you rather have the I/O panel at the top, so you wouldnt have to worry (as much) about leaks? I have seen fish tanks that have been used for this, and it seems like a much better idea; 5 sided box, top "open" for power cables/data cables, and I/O. Rather than just submerge the whole darn thing in oil.


That seems like it would be the better way to go when it comes to changing components also. And you wouldn't have to worry about sealing the I/O panel.


----------



## Fooxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


That seems like it would be the better way to go when it comes to changing components also. And you wouldn't have to worry about sealing the I/O panel.


yeah thats my thoughts, though just tossing it into a tub at first might be a good idea to make sure that things will get properly cooled, rather than get a whole case set up, sealed any looking all pretty, then end up that the cpu or gpu heatsink cant manage heat via "oil/passive" cooling.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fooxz*


the way toms did it seems silly, maybe better for a temp. test, but wouldnt you rather have the I/O panel at the top, so you wouldnt have to worry (as much) about leaks? I have seen fish tanks that have been used for this, and it seems like a much better idea; 5 sided box, top "open" for power cables/data cables, and I/O. Rather than just submerge the whole darn thing in oil.


Yeah I plan on doing something like that, first is just testing the board in the oil (hence the plastic tub I mentioned). Once I've determined that all of the components are still functioning I will start with a better looking/easily accessible case.

One more hour until I'm out of work.....getting anxious to try this!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Hmmm... It seems like the hardest part will be sealing the CPU base and above the CPU at the base of the heatsink. Making the CPU itself and the pins impermeable to the liquid, if I read it correctly?

Is it essential that I seal around the CPU? If I don't what happens..........let's find out


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Just got back from Wal-Mart....I didn't think about the weird looks I'd get for buying 5 liters of baby oil, granola bars, and pop tarts....I guess I should have thrown condoms in there just to throw them off a little


















Make sure you remove any impurities in the tub before you add the oil! This includes random cats:









I'll update again once I flip the switch!


----------



## Syrillian

Hahahaha awesome kitteh!

and yeah. The checker at the store must have been all *hmmm... pervy one here!*


----------



## manifest3r

How long will it take to use all that baby oil?


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner* 
Is it essential that I seal around the CPU? If I don't what happens..........let's find out









No it does not matter because the oil is non conductive and that is why you can put a computer in it in the first place


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-roca* 
No it does not matter because the oil is non conductive and that is why you can put a computer in it in the first place

I was just going on the idea put forth in the article. Kind of makes sense. But this will be fun to see what happens.

Quote:

Our initial attempts had shown that the poured oil sporadically led to crashes. The cause was also quickly found: The processor base together with the CPU and the heat sink had to be made impermeable to the liquid...

...We have the following explanation for this phenomenon: On the motherboard in the area of the CPU base, the oil is responsible for increasing the capacitive resistance between the individual wiring. In short, the oil acts as a dielectric material. Since very high frequencies occur on the motherboard, the capacitive resistance goes down. Accordingly, this then influences (or tampers with) the digital signals, particularly in the area of the CPU base. After all, 939 pins are located there in a very tight space.[/

On another note, it would have been funny as hell if you would have thrown some condoms into that mix.


----------



## boom50cal

Granola Bars and Pop-Tarts: $4.54
Plastic Tub: $3.65
10 Bottles of Baby Oil: $24.20
Trojans: $7.92
Making the cashier think "Oh my god, what the hell is he up to...?": Priceless

Sub'ed, can't wait to see this


----------



## beers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Remember to take the fans off. The increased resistance causes the motors to burn out.










The system from Puget is noted to have 2+ years of fan operation in mineral oil without damage to the fans.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
On another note, it would have been funny as hell if you would have thrown some condoms into that mix.

I thought you guys already discussed sealing I/O ports??

I have heard of this, but have yet to see someone do it. I am subing this. GL


----------



## PCSarge

the cat wants a bath! wash him in the tub first!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
the cat wants a bath! wash him in the tub first!

I'd like to pour that baby oil all over your avatar...


----------



## d3str0y3r0fn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Remember to take the fans off. The increased resistance causes the motors to burn out.

Nah they still work fine, just spin very slowly and draw a lot of power, also with some power supply's you can not take out the fan without puting a resistor in its place.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Alright as I have to wake up for work in a couple hours I didn't get to mess with it too much tonight. However, I did fill the tub with oil, put the mobo in it, and flip the switch.

IT WORKS! I was very very happy when everything came on.

See pics below:

Before oil


















After oil:

























A few minor lessons learned....
1. You can always use more oil! I could have used at least another 2 liters, if not more.
2. Don't use your nice gaming keyboard, as you will get oil all over the usb cable....







Same goes for your favorite VGA cable....use a spare, the oil is messy!
3. The fans do work under the oil, they spin slower, and shoot oil everywhere! Wife was not happy finding oil on the living room carpet (I have since moved the project to the man-cave).

I'll mess with this more tomorrow or over the weekend and update as I progress!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Total cost so far:
$ 30.65

Still under budget, w00t!


----------



## Epitope

Be careful about wires that have one end in the oil and one end outside. They end up wicking oil through the inside and leaking oil out the exposed side after a few days/weeks.

That's what happened to the guys a puget systems with their oil build. Their mouse started leaking oil all over the desk. The oil literally was going inside the wire and wicking all the way through only to leak out inside the mouse and onto the desk.

http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epitope* 
Be careful about wires that have one end in the oil and one end outside. They end up wicking oil through the inside and leaking oil out the exposed side after a few days/weeks.

That's what happened to the guys a puget systems with their oil build. Their mouse started leaking oil all over the desk. The oil literally was going inside the wire and wicking all the way through only to leak out inside the mouse and onto the desk.

http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php

Good thing I moved it to the man-cave! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## hollywood406

Excellent project! I'm sure we all have an old spare motherboard laying around that could be sacrificed to the babyoil gods! haha









What would be the purpose of placing fans in the oil? Do they act as a kind of stirring device that sloshes the oil around?

Are you going to add a pump and rad for cooling? How warm did the processor and the oil get?

I gotta try this too!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
Excellent project! I'm sure we all have an old spare motherboard laying around that could be sacrificed to the babyoil gods! haha









What would be the purpose of placing fans in the oil? Do they act as a kind of stirring device that sloshes the oil around?

Are you going to add a pump and rad for cooling? How warm did the processor and the oil get?

I gotta try this too!

Last nights test was only to make sure everything turned on, nothing blew up, no black holes formed, and no kittens died.... since none of that happened I'll move forward with testing temperatures.









The idea behind the fans is to move the oil around and keep it at a constant temperature, I do plan on adding a radiator of some sort and actual liquid fans with the possibility of a pump....I have a plethora of case fans I could care less about so I'll let 'em break until I get the pump!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

After giving it some thought I'm considering going without a hard drive and instead making a bootable USB stick with either XP or Ubuntu on it....I have done this in the past but I can't recall if you can save data when booting from USB, I would imagine you can though.

Can anyone answer that?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner* 
After giving it some thought I'm considering going without a hard drive and instead making a bootable USB stick with either XP or Ubuntu on it....I have done this in the past but I can't recall if you can save data when booting from USB, I would imagine you can though.

Can anyone answer that?

You should be able to, provided you have enough space on the drive and that your not just mounting an image to RAM. For booting windows I think you need an actual drive (be it USB or HD) and can't just mount an image totally in RAM. Linux can be mounted entirely into ram though, but if you have a sudden power failure you lose all your data.


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner* 
Last nights test was only to make sure everything turned on, nothing blew up, no black holes formed, and no kittens died.... since none of that happened I'll move forward with testing temperatures.









The idea behind the fans is to move the oil around and keep it at a constant temperature, I do plan on adding a radiator of some sort and actual liquid fans with the possibility of a pump....I have a plethora of case fans I could care less about so I'll let 'em break until I get the pump!


Oh Yeah........ +rep for the new build entertainment!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
Oh Yeah........ +rep for the new build entertainment!









W00t!

Thanks


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Update as of tonight..... my spare hard drive is dead.... so I can't load an O/S I'm going to throw backtrack 4 in and see if I can get some temperatures or anything else.

I decided to get an aquarium...and more oil... a 10 gallon aquarium is probably overkill, but hey, why not!

Yes, I got strange looks again in the checkout line at Wal-Mart hahah









Check out the pictures below:




































So I need more oil...I want to fill this thing to the top, but this will work for testing purposes now.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner* 
Update as of tonight..... my spare hard drive is dead.... so I can't load an O/S I'm going to throw backtrack 4 in and see if I can get some temperatures or anything else.

So I need more oil...I want to fill this thing to the top, but this will work for testing purposes now.

You gonna use some kind of heat exchanger to keep the oil cool?

I've seen a couple of these as novelty builds, but never one which had rad or other exchanger to sink heat out of the oil coolant.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skripka* 
You gonna use some kind of heat exchanger to keep the oil cool?

I've seen a couple of these as novelty builds, but never one which had rad or other exchanger to sink heat out of the oil coolant.

Yeah, I plan on doing something like that. I went to Harbor Freight and found a submersible water pump I might rig up and hook into a radiator.....still working the details.


----------



## Nick7269

I just wanted to add, from the reading I have done, that some people leave the fans on, I know, was surprised too.

You should use wireless mouse/ keyboard also. The oil seeps through the cables! Or make sure the cables do not come in contact with the oil.

Make sure you post many pictures!


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I suggest just going to a hardware store and buying mineral oil by the gallon. It's GOTTA be cheaper.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner* 
Yeah, I plan on doing something like that. I went to Harbor Freight and found a submersible water pump I might rig up and hook into a radiator.....still working the details.

Yea, I don't know how well a rad would work, a safer bet might be a plate exchanger as oil is more viscous than water...although a plate exchanger would suffer similarly without a strong pump driving it.


----------



## SyncMaster753

To help with the oil/cable issue, you might want to try USB extenders, and 2 cables with a female/female connector in between.

This really makes me want to try a fishtank themed oil submersion case with all the regular ornaments/pebbles at the bottom.

maybe a pirate ship backdrop. GJ sofar


----------



## ML241

I made one of these things a few years ago. after you build your system for fun you can add dry ice directly to the CPU heatsink and overclock it. I got a AMD LE1640 from 2.4 to 3.8 at something around -9C. Dry ice also adds bubbles


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
I suggest just going to a hardware store and buying mineral oil by the gallon. It's GOTTA be cheaper.

I've been looking, but being impatient = impulse buy hahah









I've got enough to work with now...I'll make sure I go to a hardware store for the rest!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyncMaster753* 
To help with the oil/cable issue, you might want to try USB extenders, and 2 cables with a female/female connector in between.

This really makes me want to try a fishtank themed oil submersion case with all the regular ornaments/pebbles at the bottom.

maybe a pirate ship backdrop. GJ sofar

Good idea! I'll save the "make it pretty" step for last, functionality first!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Does anyone know where I can get a sheet of Plexiglas? My idea is to screw down the mobo to a sheet of Plexiglas in order to position it where I want it within the "fish tank".

On a side note I found one gallon jugs of mineral oil on Amazon.com:

  http://www.amazon.com/Durvet-Mineral-Oil-1-Gal/dp/B000HHLUE6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1290513233&sr=1-1 for $13.60. This will save me a little over $6 per gallon, plus I won't get the odd looks from the cashiers at Wal-Mart when buying 25 bottles of baby oil


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I can answer my own question:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053 18" x 24" for $9.40.

I'll get this tonight or tomorrow and update with pictures.


----------



## Klue22

Yes yes, moar pictures are always good to appease the masses.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I went to the local True Value last night looking for Plexiglas, they actually sold me scraps for only $2 a piece. I bought three and I'm still under my $100 budget (but just barely!). I'm going to screw the mobo down to the Plexiglas tonight and update with pix.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

An update!

I screwed the mobo down to the Plexiglas this evening. I used silicon to attach another piece of Plexiglas to the side of the first piece so it doesn't tip over while in the "fish tank" (see the pictures below to get a better understanding).





































Kitties be creepin

















SATA ready Cat, now available on Newegg.









Couldn't resist!









I have to wait for the silicon to cure, so in 24 hours I'll update!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone (USA that is)


----------



## Klue22

Lol,

Quote:

SATA ready cat


----------



## ttaylor0024

You should mount that so your USB and PCI card connectors can be out of the oil.

Like this: |/|

|= side, /= motherboard


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Lol! This is a great build thanks to the use of the words 'man-cave' and 'SATA ready cat'. That last picture of your cat is hilarious too







Great work so far!


----------



## SpankyFantastic

Sata ready Cats move data at about 500kittybits per second.

It's nothing to laugh at really.

Subbed....because the horror of this actually looking kind of cool is setting in with the wifey and I want to do this.


----------



## ttaylor0024

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner* 
An update!

SATA ready Cat, now available on Newegg.









I got the Networking model....


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

bahahahhahah! And it looks like my cat!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

*Update!*
I cannot move forward until I have more mineral oil...I purchased some on Amazon (Baby oil at Wal-Mart was getting too expensive!). Tracking says it should arrive at my house by December 3rd, look for updates over the weekend!


----------



## thrasherht

subbed for epic kitty pictures. My kitty isn't a tech kitty, only a noise maker kitty. She recently found out that her hissor works.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


subbed for epic kitty pictures. My kitty isn't a tech kitty, only a noise maker kitty. She recently found out that her hissor works.


Hahaha, I've got a fat nerd tech kitty.... see below:









Fraggin Nubs:


















Yeah, he helps with teh overclocking and occasional Black Ops fragging...


----------



## thrasherht

haha epic kitty is epic


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

The mineral oil came early! Major update:

Functionality wise the oil submersion is complete see pictures with descriptions below:

Added three gallons of Mineral oil from Amazon (much cheaper than baby oil!)









I had to bend back the metal piece connected to the video card:









I drilled holes in the Plexiglas to zip tie the PSU cords together, I didn't want them to fall back into the oil (very messy when you have to reach your hands down in the oil!):


















I did the same for the SATA Cable

Completely submerged up to ports (Video, audio, USB, etc...)



























It lives!!!!









Temperature pictures coming soon followed by benchmarking!


----------



## thrasherht

woo, sexy. I want to try this too.


----------



## Neitzluber

Is there a reason you're not putting the HDD in the oil?


----------



## wtomlinson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neitzluber*


Is there a reason you're not putting the HDD in the oil?


in case something gets into the casing and messes with the platters.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neitzluber*


Is there a reason you're not putting the HDD in the oil?


Its mechanical. Oil would seep into the HD and cause the platters to spin at much lower speed than is required. In addition it is likely mineral oil would screw up the efficiency of the read head.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I'm willing to try dunking the HDD into the oil....just not yet. If I can find a cheap solid state that's the route I'd like to take.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I ran Prime95 for a little over an hour, see the results below:

Highest temp it got to was 42 degrees c! I'm very impressed!

5 Minutes:









25 min:









30 min:









60 min:









More to come!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Will the 380 watt PSU be an issue when trying to overclock to a very high frequency?


----------



## unexpectedly

Nice! Subbed.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


I'm willing to try dunking the HDD into the oil....just not yet. If I can find a cheap solid state that's the route I'd like to take.


I wouldn't, not unless you want to ruin it. An SSD should be fine though because its all digital and has no moving parts. Its basically just a circuit board with memory chips on it.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

So the mobo I have is this crappy: ECS ht2000 and I can only bump the voltage to 1.250v Is there anyway to get more voltage out of this old board? The BIOS is Phoenix V6.00PG.

I really don't want to have to replace this if I don't have to :/


----------



## Klue22

Check for bios updates perhaps?


----------



## mott555

Don't dunk the HDD. HDD's have filtered openings in them to allow air to flow in and keep it equalized with the current air pressure. Oil will eventually flow through and fill the drive and the heads won't seek correctly because the arm can't handle the high viscosity.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Check for bios updates perhaps?


Wasn't able to find anything.... ugh, might have to resort to a new mobo.... I'll keep searching for a while.


----------



## goodtobeking

Time to give your sig rig a dip lol.

Sorry no clue how to help you, but you might be able to Vmod it. You might wanna ask a question in the Vmod section.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Time to give your sig rig a dip lol.

Sorry no clue how to help you, but you might be able to Vmod it. You might wanna ask a question in the Vmod section.

Thanks for the tip! I'll post a question over there!


----------



## strezz

sounds like an interesting set up. I've seen some people do this type of thing. I wouldn't do it personally as i replace my components a lot.

remember to take pics for us









P.S - i love your nickname..thats from family guys starwars movie where peter changed his call sign


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strezz* 
sounds like an interesting set up. I've seen some people do this type of thing. I wouldn't do it personally as i replace my components a lot.

remember to take pics for us









P.S - i love your nickname..thats from family guys starwars movie where peter changed his call sign









You are the first person to notice the Family Guy name reference... +Rep for you!









Check a few posts back I have a ton of pictures, I'll also edit the OP to include all of the pictures.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Update:
Arlight so I haven't had an update for a while now....this is because I've hit the 3.0 GHz (AMD 5200+) mark and any further and I get the awesome BSOD! The mobo I have won't allow me to increase the voltage any higher than 1.250.

As a side note I have considered dipping my sig rig, but I've decided against that.

So now I need a good CHEAP($50 max, but I'd like to stay near $25 if possible) AM2 mobo that allows me to increase the voltage. Any suggestions? I looked in the "for sale" section and didn't see anything.

Thanks!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Temps after -smp folding for three hours under mineral oil:









I had to revert back to stock clock of 2600 because my man-cave was getting TOO HOT. Once I get a radiator and have better oil circulation I expect the temps to go down significantly closer to ambient temperature.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


Temps after -smp folding for three hours under mineral oil:









I had to revert back to stock clock of 2600 because my man-cave was getting TOO HOT. Once I get a radiator and have better oil circulation I expect the temps to go down significantly closer to ambient temperature.


What Work Unit? Some of them run hotter than others.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner* 
Temps after -smp folding for three hours under mineral oil:

I had to revert back to stock clock of 2600 because my man-cave was getting TOO HOT. Once I get a radiator and have better oil circulation I expect the temps to go down significantly closer to ambient temperature.

I hope you are talking temps on the oiled guinea pig, because adding a radiator and a fan would still dump all the heat produced into your man cave. And may make the room a little warmer because of it.

And I was just joking about dipping your sig rig. Need to have someway to come to OCN if something happens. Unless you need a reason to build a new sig rig lol.


----------



## boom50cal

Would this fit your needs for an AM2 mobo with voltage control? It's $50 though...


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Update! So I decided to take advantage of the North east winter temperatures (currently 23 degrees Fahrenheit or -5 Celsius). I'm still working on acquiring an inexpensive AM2 mobo, but for now I will continue to have fun. I plan on leaving this computer on for a long time in this tub (likely the duration of the winter). And I don't want any snow to get in it, so I bought a giant 31 gallon tub with a lid to hold this PC. See pics below: 31 Gallon tub $20 at the local hardware store:


----------



## Klue22

Nice, it looks very unassuming sitting out there like that.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner;11635686*
> Update!
> So I decided to take advantage of the North east winter temperatures (currently 23 degrees Fahrenheit or -5 Celsius). I'm still working on acquiring an inexpensive AM2 mobo, but for now I will continue to have fun.
> 
> I plan on leaving this computer on for a long time in this tub (likely the duration of the winter). And I don't want any snow to get in it, so I bought a giant 31 gallon tub with a lid to hold this PC.


How bad does the viscosity of the oil get in winter temps? Or rather, how warm is the coolant kept by the computer?


----------



## unexpectedly

Mmmmm, can use vodka instead of oil... then a third hose for sampling the temperature...


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


How bad does the viscosity of the oil get in winter temps? Or rather, how warm is the coolant kept by the computer?


Last night was the first night outside, I ran the gpu folding only so I'm sure it kept the temp up a little....I'll grab a screen shot in a few minutes.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unexpectedly*


Mmmmm, can use vodka instead of oil... then a third hose for sampling the temperature...


I'd be willing to try Vodka or some type of alcohol.... the only question is would the alcohol destroy the electronic components?


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

The airflow in the tub wasn't great and it actually sort-of acted like an insulator! So I cut a hole in the side and added an 80mm case fan. But I had to keep the rain/snow out somehow, so I screwed a funnel down in front of the fan. It doesn't look pretty but it's functional!

See pics:


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Found out something interesting today. HDD's don't like the cold! I turned my computer off and it wouldn't boot into Windows anymore....so I narrowed it down to a hard disk issue and determined that the HDD doesn't want to work in the cold.

Problem has been fixed, I fixed this by going into the F8 boot menu and let it sit there for about an hour (hdd spinning without really doing anything) and it warmed it up enough to boot into Windows.

If you're going to put your PC outside, either get a solid state or don't turn off the HDD!


----------



## Epitope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


I'd be willing to try Vodka or some type of alcohol.... the only question is would the alcohol destroy the electronic components?


Evaporation would be a *****. It would be so expensive to keep that thing filled 24/7. The heat of the puter will only accelerate the process.

Never mind the huge fire hazard it would present. The smallest spark could ignite that thing. Remember that ethanol is a viable alternative to gasoline...

Edit: One more thing I just realized is that ethanol is stongly hydroscopic. That means it literally pulls water from the air. Even if you got 100% ethanol it would not remain 100% for very long. It would continually pull moisture from the air into the alcohol. It would eventually become conductive enough to short out the system.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Nice job man! This is pretty interesting..keep us updated!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;11683507*
> Evaporation would be a *****. It would be so expensive to keep that thing filled 24/7. The heat of the puter will only accelerate the process.
> 
> Never mind the huge fire hazard it would present. The smallest spark could ignite that thing. Remember that ethanol is a viable alternative to gasoline...
> 
> Edit: One more thing I just realized is that ethanol is stongly hydroscopic. That means it literally pulls water from the air. Even if you got 100% ethanol it would not remain 100% for very long. It would continually pull moisture from the air into the alcohol. It would eventually become conductive enough to short out the system.


Thanks! I'll stay away from that!


----------



## unexpectedly

*shakes fist at real life* Dang you, physics.







Ok, keep the vodka in the freezer in its stoli bottle where it belongs.

If you need more airflow from the "vent" lowes.com has angled shroud things for $6 for dryer vents that would work really well.

I'm really digging your build!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Update: The core temps were getting upwards of 52 degrees in the fish tank so something had to be done. I filled the space between the tub and the fish tank half way up with water to help absorb heat from the mineral oil in the fish tank..... more than 14 hours later and folding both smp and gpu the temps have not gotten above 42 degrees:









Granted this solution will only work in the winter, but hey why not take advantage of the cold?!

I'll take a picture of the water in the tub when I get home from work


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I bought a few things.....

1. New mobo in order to overclock FINALLY!








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157204R

2. Lian Li Replacement Mini Removable Motherboard Tray








http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_210_750_753&products_id=20966&zenid=ad1e30ab11d5680ef448b7713c194faf

3. And Blue LED lights.....because I can
















http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_357_359&products_id=24130&zenid=ad1e30ab11d5680ef448b7713c194faf

The Plexiglas I used was cheap and it worked but it just doesn't look that great


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Interesting weekend:
I hope everyone had a good Christmas, I did until I decided to removed the mobo from the mineral oil......

Long story, short: I showed my buddy BFBC2, and he really wanted to play but only had a laptop with a crappy integrated GPU so the frame rate for him was maybe 8FPS. I decided to do what any good nerdy friend would do...use spare components and build him something so he could play online....well the only spare mobo I had was submerged in mineral oil. I figured since I ordered a new one why not give him the old AM2 board.... After a few hours in the man-cave l pressed the power button and got the 5 beep code... I reseated the RAM, took out the GPU, re-seated the CPU, no luck....

One interesting thing I noticed is that when I removed the heat sync from the CPU the thermal paste was almost non-existent, my guess is that the mineral oil had something to do with that. And another guess is that if it messed up the thermal paste on the CPU, it likely did the same on many other components in the mobo.

So a CAUTION to anyone looking to do this, once your mobo is submerged LEAVE IT THERE! If you take it out, don't expect to use it again.


----------



## unexpectedly

Man.... Sorry to hear about that! Did u try putting it back in the oil?


----------



## Radeon915

Or clean off all the thermal paste beforehand







With all that oil between it I guess thermal paste is a bit unnecessary anyways.

Maybe what you could try now is to just hose it with tap water. Take off all the heatsinks and of course the BIOS battery, clean it out good and then let it dry thoroughly.

I think the chances are about 50/50 that it'll work again


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I might try it again out of curiosity, but the new mobo will be here any day now


----------



## Radeon915

Well, you have curiosity, nothing to lose, and a happy friend if it does turn out to work again. What do you need more?







(other than spare time, perhaps..)


----------



## goodtobeking

So any luck with the new MOBO, did it come in today?? If so, you better have it up an running within the hour.

I find this interesting.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Hahaha it did come in today, but unfortunately the leak in my bathroom outweighed the oil submersion









luckily the leak has been fixed (even though there is a hole now in my drywall) and tonight I can focus my efforts on the new mobo!


----------



## mib2347

I've always wanted to do something like this. I only have the one PC and doing that would scare me tbh









Great work and an interesting read


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mib2347;11815251*
> I've always wanted to do something like this. I only have the one PC and doing that would scare me tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work and an interesting read


Well if you do decide to do it, I wouldn't but your sig rig in a bath haha.

Next time you upgrade, put your old rig in...it's fun, messy, and costs more than you think, but if you're trying to be the alpha-nerd (my goal) of all your buddies this is a sure way to secure that spot


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

The new Mobo came in from Newegg....too bad it had to be returned







I hooked everything up and the power came on, fans spun, but no video. I tried a PCIe video card, same thing...even tried another PSU, but no luck!

ASRock N68C-S UCC
Lian Li removable mobo tray

Here are some pics anyway because I'm going to order a NEW mobo (rather than open box) and try again with basically the same thing:


----------



## Klinkey

Lets hope the oil rig doesnt explode.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Some of you suggested I try putting the old Gigabyte mobo back into the oil.... well since my new mobo died I decided to try just that...no luck though, still getting the 5 beep error!

*Again, if you plan on doing this, once the mobo is submerged leave it there! It will likely not work once removed!*

On a side note, Newegg is amazing. This was my first return I've ever had to do with Newegg and in a matter of 15 minutes I had a UPS shipping label. I shipped the mobo back last night and put an order in for a new one (non-open box this time!)


----------



## goodtobeking

+1 for Newegg. Good to heard you are getting a new one.

Did you let the gigabyte board sit in the oil for an hour or so then try it?? Maybe you still had an air pocket in/on it, and hopefully it is what is giving you an error.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;11828424*
> +1 for Newegg. Good to heard you are getting a new one.
> 
> Did you let the gigabyte board sit in the oil for an hour or so then try it?? Maybe you still had an air pocket in/on it, and hopefully it is what is giving you an error.


I may not have given it enough time.... its been in there all night so when I get home from work I'll try it again!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Well I've been slacking on my mineral oil project. Skiing season is in full swing, and the wife got me new gear and an HD Helmet cam (which does a great job at catching me completely fail at attempting jumps).

Anyways, I'll finally have some time this evening to get to work on the new mobo / 5200+ suicide run.

I wanted to post here (and I'll update the OP as well) total costs of the project as of today:
Oil: $103.97
Fish Tank: $10.60
Lian Li motherboard tray: $29.95
ASRock motherboard: $44.98
LED Lights: $7.98
31 Gallon Tub: $21.20
Plexiglas: $2
ATX on/off power switch: $9.94 
---------------------------------
Total Cost to date: $230.62

So I'm only $130.62 over budget. In hindsight I would have saved myself about $20 buying all of my oil online instead of buying 24 bottles of baby oil









I plan to buy a radiator/pump/tubing of some-sort, very likely a better PSU, and probably another processor.

Check back later for updates on my submersion tonight!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


I plan to buy a radiator/pump/tubing of some-sort, very likely a better PSU, and probably another processor.

Check back later for updates on my submersion tonight!


Be careful what pump/rad you buy. Most of the ones we WCers use are designed for something with low viscosity like plain water or antfreeze/water...and not oil. The wrong pump could easily burn out.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Be careful what pump/rad you buy. Most of the ones we WCers use are designed for something with low viscosity like plain water or antfreeze/water...and not oil. The wrong pump could easily burn out.


I'm considering a pond pump or something that has a high gpm rating. Haven't done too much research into this yet though.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


I'm considering a pond pump or something that has a high gpm rating. Haven't done too much research into this yet though.


You might want to look at automotive parts. You can get an transmission or other fluid cooler for 20-40 bucks


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


You might want to look at automotive parts. You can get an transmission or other fluid cooler for 20-40 bucks


What kind of power requirements will that have? Can I "Plug it in" so-to-speak?


----------



## clark_b

You'd have to source your own pump, but the fluid passages(?) are relatively large so there wouldn't be a ton of resistance(?)


----------



## Marma Duke

Loving this, I'm gonna start preparing one for our PC shop, should be a nice advert in the window.

Sub'd.

Puget systems is good, but a bit expensive and the tank they use isn't sold in the UK or I would just copy them.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I'm going to have to put this project on hold for the time being









I entered the 2011 Case Mod Competition and will focus my efforts on that. I will come back to this project though! I really want a fish tank PC sitting in my living room, so this WILL happen









The case mod competition runs from Feb 1st - July 1st, and I expect to be done well before July.


----------



## goodtobeking

Post up a link when you start a thread. I wanna tell you how your doing it all wrong....


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;11995871*
> Post up a link when you start a thread. I wanna tell you how your doing it all wrong....


I'm confused, what?


----------



## microsoft windows

I'd be a little wary of sticking my computer in a big thing of oil. It might fry the motherboard!


----------



## esea1494

very nice have always wanted to do this with mine. just didn't want to break it -.-


----------



## xXwhygodwhyXx

holy crap that's crazy.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner;11995908*
> I'm confused, what?


Was being an ass, I just woke up and wrote the first thing I thought. Sorry I sounded like a woman. Now let us in on your new project.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microsoft windows;12001103*
> I'd be a little wary of sticking my computer in a big thing of oil. It might fry the motherboard!


Its not the "sticking it into the oil" that you have to worry about. Its the "taking it out of the oil" you need to worry about. He took out his old MOBO and it wouldnt post...its a few pages back.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microsoft windows;12001103*
> I'd be a little wary of sticking my computer in a big thing of oil. It might fry the motherboard!


I promise, it won't fry it!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esea1494;12001144*
> very nice have always wanted to do this with mine. just didn't want to break it -.-


It won't break, it just gets a little messy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12002423*
> Was being an ass, I just woke up and wrote the first thing I thought. Sorry I sounded like a woman. Now let us in on your new project.


Lay off the estrogen pills








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12002423*
> Its not the "sticking it into the oil" that you have to worry about. Its the "taking it out of the oil" you need to worry about. He took out his old MOBO and it wouldnt post...its a few pages back.


You can stick it in, just be careful about when you pull it out.... oh that should be a signature quote right there


----------



## Markes12344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;11362546*
> Remember to take the fans off. The increased resistance causes the motors to burn out.


Iv had my Fans in my computer on everything, have not had a problem, there ball bearing fans, and with he oil on them they never get hot enough to burn.


----------



## Markes12344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drogue;11362705*
> Hmmm... It seems like the hardest part will be sealing the CPU base and above the CPU at the base of the heatsink. Making the CPU itself and the pins impermeable to the liquid, if I read it correctly?
> 
> Seems like an exciting project and I'm the type that would just go ahead and throw my sig rig into something like this.
> 
> And the article mentioned something about the aggressiveness of the oil. That motor oil would have been better suited than cooking oil. Baby oil sounds like it should be fine. It's just mineral oil, right?
> 
> And what of an oil flow? You have to keep the oil circulating in this right?
> 
> I'll be watching your progress. Should be fun.


With the CPU Chipset heat sinks and GPU's it is not needed to Seal them off. not only me but Puget Systems a computer company have had the systems in oil for quite some time and the thermal paste has had no negative affect with the oil.

Motor Oil will be dark and not fun to see. lol

As for oil flow yes it is helpful to have oil flow. especially going threw a transmission oil cooler, get a fish stone that allows air to flow threw it that would look cool, and provide your movement if you feel to take fans out.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Update:
I got the new mobo in. Haven't had a chance to give it an oil bath yet, however I did push my AMD 5200+ from 2.6GHz to 3.4GHz @ a vcore of 1.475, and that's on air.

We've had some crazy low temperatures in the area lately and my oil on my deck is nice and chilly at about 3 degrees Fahrenheit...so tomorrow I'll make a run for as high as I can get the chip!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I was able to achieve a 3544.95 MHz Overclock (almost a full 1GHz than the stock 2.6!).
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1614489

Any suggestions on how to boost it any higher? My temps are fine:









Computer bathed in oil outside with current temps at 20 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## goodtobeking

Volt mod volt mod volt mod...Only thing I can say, I have never owned an AMD CPU. Just make sure all the unneeded settings are turned off. And pour some voltage onto it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I don't know if you mentioned this in one of your posts, but did you cut an intake hole for your tub outside? you have your exhaust with the funnel I saw, but you might get better temps due to the lack of flow... If you do have an intake then just wanted to say GREAT JOB!!! Very interesting!!


----------



## L D4WG

Computers underwater blows my mind lol, now all you need is some fish that can survive in baby oil


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner;12006369*
> I promise, it won't fry it!


Why don't you deep fry it then, sir.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG;12121805*
> Computers underwater blows my mind lol, now all you need is some fish that can survive in baby oil


Hybrid oil fish....made in China


----------



## boom50cal

I think you need some fake fish afloat in this tank, sir









http://www.amazon.com/Loftus-Fabulous-Fake-Rubber-Fish/dp/B0006GJZ72/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296180911&sr=8-3]What a fabulous rubber fish!?![/URL]


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boom50cal;12169893*
> I think you need some fake fish afloat in this tank, sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous rubber fish!?!


lolz

Perhaps!


----------



## Markes12344

get a 10gal tank put the computer in the back and split the tank with a piece of plexiglass to have water in front oil and computer in back. Then add fish. only problem now is you need hot water fish or somethin the heat may penetrate into the water and shall i say, cooked fished.


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Hi there,

I've got a mineral oil PC of my own that I recently built (specs below). I'm starting to worry that my thermal paste is wasting away, as my load temps keep creeping up despite the fact that I've been lowering the temperature of the oil with a pump/radiator/fan combination.

My question for Carlos is this: What did you do to solve the thermal paste issue? Did you run with none at all?

Thanks!


----------



## un-nefer

Use a liquid metal TIM - that is what others have said works best with mineral oil.


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer;12375469*
> Use a liquid metal TIM - that is what others have said works best with mineral oil.


Like Indium Xtreme? Any suggestions?


----------



## un-nefer

Indigo Xtreme is not great for AMD because you need to do a "reflow" process that is basically a very high temp burn in and it needs to the CPU to run much hotter then most AMD CPUs can run without BSOD (the instructions say CPU temps will hit around 80C during reflow!!!).

Of all the liquid metal TIMs, I prefer (and solely use) Coollaboratory Liquid Pro (although I'll move to Coollaboratory's newer Liquid Ultimate when my Liquid Pro runs out).


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner;12006392*
> It won't break, it just gets a little messy
> 
> You can stick it in, just be careful about when you pull it out.... oh that should be a signature quote right there


You aren't wrong...very sig-worthy...


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;12432117*
> You aren't wrong...very sig-worthy...


w0000t!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

UPDATE 2/24/2011: So I've had a little time off of work (four day weekend, THANK YOU SNOW!) and decided to add a few things to my oil rig.

I went to the local Harbor Freight (awesome store, cheap tools/gadgets!) and bought a small pond pump for $10 USD. I also bought a 20 foot 3/4 inch hose and hooked the two together.

What I'm doing is having the pump run submerged in oil and pumping the oil through the pipe which cools the oil down a bit while traveling through the hose (outside of the fish tank). I'm pumping the slightly cooled oil back in right on top of the CPU.

Specs:
Vcore set to 1.55 volts
MHz: 3200
Temps after folding both CPU and GPU for 48 hours: 50-53c

I don't have a black edition CPU so the multiplier is locked, anyone of an AM2 or AM2+ BE chip they'd like to part with?









Pictures will come later


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner;12506408*
> UPDATE 2/24/2011: So I've had a little time off of work (four day weekend, THANK YOU SNOW!) and decided to add a few things to my oil rig.
> 
> I went to the local Harbor Freight (awesome store, cheap tools/gadgets!) and bought a small pond pump for $10 USD. I also bought a 20 foot 3/4 inch hose and hooked the two together.
> 
> What I'm doing is having the pump run submerged in oil and pumping the oil through the pipe which cools the oil down a bit while traveling through the hose (outside of the fish tank). I'm pumping the slightly cooled oil back in right on top of the CPU.
> 
> Specs:
> Vcore set to 1.55 volts
> MHz: 3200
> Temps after folding both CPU and GPU for 48 hours: 50-53c
> 
> I don't have a black edition CPU so the multiplier is locked, anyone of an AM2 or AM2+ BE chip they'd like to part with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures will come later


Why not run it through a cheap radiator? I assume the hose is made out of vinyl? Vinyl is a good insulator, so you likely aren't losing much temperature at all.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildcatWhiz;12507996*
> Why not run it through a cheap radiator? I assume the hose is made out of vinyl? Vinyl is a good insulator, so you likely aren't losing much temperature at all.


Not sure, feels like plastic....Yeah I'll find a cheap radiator but for now this works.


----------



## Imglidinhere

I've seen that mobo tray before. ^^ From the Lian Li mATX case right?


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere;12509469*
> I've seen that mobo tray before. ^^ From the Lian Li mATX case right?


Yes it is!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner;12433082*
> w0000t!


I got a quiet word from one of the Mods, as it was more than the 8 lines allowed, so I've had to trim my sig a little....but I couldn't lose that quotage....


----------



## boom50cal

Ya know what, if that oil PC is staying in the basement, you could run the tubing out through your basement window, if you have one, and down into the ground a few feet for some geothermal action


----------



## Markes12344

i got a transmission rad on my oil pc, 50$ CDN from a local car store. transmission oil rads are cheapest i found.


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markes12344;12674885*
> i got a transmission rad on my oil pc, 50$ CDN from a local car store. transmission oil rads are cheapest i found.


I have heater core from a Ford Econovan that was about $25 and it fits two 120mm fans. It's great! Just go on a site like Pepboys and search heatercores by make and model until you find a size and price you like.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildcatWhiz;12675022*
> I have heater core from a Ford Econovan that was about $25 and it fits two 120mm fans. It's great! Just go on a site like Pepboys and search heatercores by make and model until you find a size and price you like.


i got one, but then cleaned it and realised it was alu.... <.< its now sitting in a box in the shed haha was free tho


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markes12344;12674885*
> i got a transmission rad on my oil pc, 50$ CDN from a local car store. transmission oil rads are cheapest i found.


Markes, do you have any pictures of your rig?


----------



## un-nefer

Carlos, you can grab cheap oil coolers off ebay mate. THIS one is $19 and would fit 3x 120mm fans and THIS one is even cheaper, both should keep the oil very close to ambient temps


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


Carlos, you can grab cheap oil coolers off ebay mate. THIS one is $19 and would fit 3x 120mm fans and THIS one is even cheaper, both should keep the oil very close to ambient temps










That's totally reasonable! Would I need to add fans to the setup?


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner;12681183*
> That's totally reasonable! Would I need to add fans to the setup?


Depends on what you're going for. I tried my heatercore without fans, and it did alright--you essentially just prolong the heating up process. Plus you retain the dead silence. That said, fans are going to help maintain a given temperature. You'll add a little noise, but you should be able to keep the temperature way down.


----------



## un-nefer

a single low rpm (low noise) 120mm fan would be better then no fan. Or a couple 120mm fans connected to a fan controller to limit noise would be even better


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer;12701478*
> a single low rpm (low noise) 120mm fan would be better then no fan. Or a couple 120mm fans connected to a fan controller to limit noise would be even better


Agreed. Of course, I'm all about power...So I have 2x120mm fans overvolted to 19v...


----------



## B3RGY

Can u have a water cooling loop and put mineral water in it? would it get better temps than distilled water?


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RGY;12716934*
> Can u have a water cooling loop and put mineral water in it? would it get better temps than distilled water?


I doubt it, plus you wouldn't want to use mineral oil as it is much more viscous than water.

Mineral oil is a great choice if you're going to dunk things in it, but not for cooling loops.


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner;12717530*
> I doubt it, plus you wouldn't want to use mineral oil as it is much more viscous than water.
> 
> Mineral oil is a great choice if you're going to dunk things in it, but not for cooling loops.


I think he said mineral water instead of oil, but you still make a valid point. I wouldn't use mineral *water* in a WC loop, because it is conductive.


----------



## jkrine

I know its a little late in your process but almost all glass shops sell plexiglass and a lot of times sell it cheap as you found at home depot. The also carry a lot of different thicknesses as well. I bought new pieces to put in my garage window instead of glass. As for cheap parts sounds like you found the right place. Harbour freight is pretty cheap you just have to watch what you buy. A lot of the tools are just that, cheap! And if there is anything you need off a car for parts, hit the junk yard (if you are willing to venture there). A lot of times if you go out into the yard and take off the part yourself its next to nothing! Just trying to help out! By the way being new to the forum love the read and all the pics on what you are doing, mind blowing to me lol!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkrine;12892489*
> I know its a little late in your process but almost all glass shops sell plexiglass and a lot of times sell it cheap as you found at home depot. The also carry a lot of different thicknesses as well. I bought new pieces to put in my garage window instead of glass. As for cheap parts sounds like you found the right place. Harbour freight is pretty cheap you just have to watch what you buy. A lot of the tools are just that, cheap! And if there is anything you need off a car for parts, hit the junk yard (if you are willing to venture there). A lot of times if you go out into the yard and take off the part yourself its next to nothing! Just trying to help out! By the way being new to the forum love the read and all the pics on what you are doing, mind blowing to me lol!


Hey thanks for the tip(s)! Oh and welcome to OCN!

I'm doing the 2011 case-mod competition so I've kinda put this project on hold (for the time being). Currently my oil-tank pc is folding 24/7 and working great as a space heater in my man-cave haha.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;12899952*


HAHAHA Love it!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Update:
No pics to post sorry, but not much has changed! I brought everything back inside with the temperatures increasing. Computer is still running in mineral oil and folding 24/7! So we are up to almost 7 months of being submerged in mineral oil! Temps get warm inside but level off around 50c.

Once the case building competition is over I'll move back to working on the oil submersion rig


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


Update:
No pics to post sorry, but not much has changed! I brought everything back inside with the temperatures increasing. Computer is still running in mineral oil and folding 24/7! So we are up to almost 7 months of being submerged in mineral oil! Temps get warm inside but level off around 50c.

Once the case building competition is over I'll move back to working on the oil submersion rig










Nice to hear an update! Not to thread-jack, but I've got an update as well! I was having problems with temperatures degrading after the thermal paste (AS5) would slowly be eaten away by the mineral oil. (Hopefully) No more! I ordered a CoolLaboratory MetalPad! Should be coming in the mail soon. To my knowledge, only metal-based TIMs will work properly in mineral oil (e.g. Indigo Extreme, CoolLaboratory Liquid Metal or MetalPad, etc.) Have you taken off your CPU heatsink and checked the TIM lately? I know LegoMan on [H]ard Forums had big problems with TIM dissolving too. His temps were decent (as are mine) but switching to Indigo Extreme (a gallium-based pad) made a huge difference for him!


----------



## Stridarn

looks very safe


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Thanks everyone who followed this project! Here is my 2011 Case Mod Entry

Also, I have decided to end my oil submersion project and move on to a geo-thermal PC cooling solution. The thread I started on that is here!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


Thanks everyone who followed this project! Here is my 2011 Case Mod Entry

Also, I have decided to end my oil submersion project and move on to a geo-thermal PC cooling solution. The thread I started on that is here!


I still think you should think about getting the OIL loop to use the geo-loop as an additional cooling/whatever source....just using the geo-loop to cool the other loops should (albeit in a somewhat drunken







state) keep the oil loop cooler (due to extra cooling of the oil loop) than it is as it stands.........


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

It's been a while and no new changes, but I did stumble across some pictures I never uploaded!

Enjoy:




If I find more I"ll post 'em!


----------



## nz3777

Man this is by far the coolest thing I've ever seen done with a pc! How are people not getting electricuted is beyond me and how in the world do these motherboards survive in mineral oil? Does the stuff need to be special made? Also how in the hell do u submerge a psu in mineral oil without electric killing you? If I had some older stuff to expirement with I would defananetly try this I just can't get over how this stuff even works submerged its pure genious I swear!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Man this is by far the coolest thing I've ever seen done with a pc! How are people not getting electricuted is beyond me and how in the world do these motherboards survive in mineral oil? Does the stuff need to be special made? Also how in the hell do u submerge a psu in mineral oil without electric killing you? If I had some older stuff to expirement with I would defananetly try this I just can't get over how this stuff even works submerged its pure genious I swear!


Because the oil isn't conductive, it wouldn't work at all if it was.


----------



## nz3777

And you see people putting there hands in there with the psu submerged i would be scared lol!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> And you see people putting there hands in there with the psu submerged i would be scared lol!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Because the oil IS NOT conductive, it wouldn't work at all if it was.


----------



## superericla

I would be worried about the oil picking up metal ions from the components over time.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Man this is by far the coolest thing I've ever seen done with a pc! How are people not getting electricuted is beyond me and how in the world do these motherboards survive in mineral oil? Does the stuff need to be special made? Also how in the hell do u submerge a psu in mineral oil without electric killing you? If I had some older stuff to expirement with I would defananetly try this I just can't get over how this stuff even works submerged its pure genious I swear!


Thanks for the compliment! Oil doesn't conduct electricity like water does. I would imagine anything with incredibly high voltage could spark, but nothing I put in there had that high of voltage to be concerned with









The project was fun while it lasted. Once my wife and I move I'll be working on a new even bigger project stay tuned we should be moving within the year


----------



## realdreams

You never know if the liquid the contaminated.... maybe the cat peed in it


----------

